# Opening Day Squirrel



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

The childhood memories are rushing back when my dad first took me out hunting squirrel 23 years ago. Can't believe how time quickly goes, but I'm sure glad that I still haven't lost that same enjoyment & eagerness for opening day. I already have a favorite Hickory tree that I scouted out this last week and they were working it like crazy. I may even try my new squirrel in distress call at some point this week to see if it really works! Good luck tomorrow to everyone who will be out there. !#


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Successful opening morning with my Benjamin Trail NP XL 725 .25 cal air rifle. Nice thing about this gun is if you miss they don't scatter and continue business as usual!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I hear ya!! great memories of my childhood years!!! I was taught by my dad, gpa and a great uncle.ive wanted to get back at it its been years. well my youngest cuz just got into hunting last yr. well he tried. he came to me and asked if I would teach him the ropes. I told him I will teach him, I told him also if your a good squirrel hunter youll be a good deer hunter!! also gave him a crossbow so I can get him his first deer!!! that's what it all about passing down memories!!!! good luck!! I think im going to try out my air rifle this yr!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Well done Sir!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Good job on the first squirrel of the season with the air rifle.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Went out with my most accurate air rifle "Benjamin Marauder" .25 cal and shot this squirrel tonight at over 50 yards up in a shagbark Hickory. Dropped faster than a prostitutes knickers on Saturday night.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Went out with my most accurate air rifle "Benjamin Marauder" .25 cal and shot this squirrel tonight at over 50 yards up in a shagbark Hickory. Dropped faster than a prostitutes knickers on Saturday night.


alsome!!!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

took the cuz out this evening. saw 12 tree rats . he got 3, but the dang skeeters blew us outa the woods... aka all blk squirrels!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Black squirrels huh? Nice. What time did you leave?


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> took the cuz out this evening. saw 12 tree rats . he got 3, but the dang skeeters blew us outa the woods... aka all blk squirrels!!


Saw pictures of black squirrels in the New England states years back. Had a 
co-worked go hunting east so he could get a mount done with all three, fox, gray and black together. What area of Ohio are you finding black squirrels in? Ravenna? Any pictures for those of us that don't see them. Thanks for the information.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I went out to w branch this past week and got two greys one fox , and one black squirrel, and saw two other black ones that were to far away.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

went out at wingfoot in the morning and saw about 5 today. I killed and bagged 2, my first ones with a shotgun.
I think I got another one, but I couldnt find him.
Both had to be double tapped. I was using #7 1/2 shot. I think I will try to find #4 or something bigger so I wont have to blast them again.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

fishingisfun said:


> saw pictures of black squirrels in the new england states years back. Had a
> co-worked go hunting east so he could get a mount done with all three, fox, gray and black together. What area of ohio are you finding black squirrels in? Ravenna? Any pictures for those of us that don't see them. Thanks for the information.


i live between ravenna,mantua accualy in shalersville. My place is loaded with blk squirrels,and a few greys.we dont see many fox... I acualy have a blk squirrel mounted that has a white tail that i got a few yrs ago in my backyard!!! Very unique!!!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> Saw pictures of black squirrels in the New England states years back. Had a
> co-worked go hunting east so he could get a mount done with all three, fox, gray and black together. What area of Ohio are you finding black squirrels in? Ravenna? Any pictures for those of us that don't see them. Thanks for the information.


That mount done with all three species would be so cool. I would love to see photo of that! 



jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> went out at wingfoot in the morning and saw about 5 today. I killed and bagged 2, my first ones with a shotgun.
> I think I got another one, but I couldnt find him.
> Both had to be double tapped. I was using #7 1/2 shot. I think I will try to find #4 or something bigger so I wont have to blast them again.


Great work Jonny, hope you try your air rifle soon!



beetlebailey said:


> i live between ravenna,mantua accualy in shalersville. My place is loaded with blk squirrels,and a few greys.we dont see many fox... I acualy have a blk squirrel mounted that has a white tail that i got a few yrs ago in my backyard!!! Very unique!!!


I live in the township of Burton and all I have ever seen is Fox squirrel. I've never seen any grey or black around here. I saw online that there is actually a squirrel survey the ODNR does, but I couldn't find any information of the reports they find. I would like to know what the average population of squirrel is per square mile in Ohio.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Some interesting things I found. The 7 1/2 didnt really hit any vital spots. I counted one pellet in number 2s vitals, even though 2 was facing me, spread out over a tree, head facing down. Number one got knocked silly with the first shot, and killed when it poked its head and half its body across the tree. That one had about or 6 pellets in the vital areas. Its ribcage looked like swiss cheese and its guts were loose and bloodied. Both also unfortunately had broken limbs but the meat wasnt bruised.... I dont know. Ill take my airgun out but probably only when its cold (flipping mosquitos like flying into your ear when focusing) and when leaves are gone. The way it was today, I would probably not have killed any today, because all were moving like crazy and the spreading shot of the shotgun compensated for the movement.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Brings back alot of good memories.


----------

